# brake bleeder screw BROKE OFF?!?!



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

whats the best way to prep the remaining piece for removal with easy out? should i shoot some wd-40 or bolt blaster on it too lossen it up and maybe heat around a little


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i did the same thing with my old car.
couldnt get the broken piece out.
luckily my buddy had a crashed car in his garage and i stole the caliper off it


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

awww that doesnt help me tho


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (ChowdersGTI)*

Try a little PB Blaster (I'd cram something in the bleeder hole...Q tip stick?...to keep this stuff outa the caliper as much as possible, it can't be good for the rubber caliper seals) and then have at it with EZ out. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Don't think you should go with heat...if you heat it up enuff to do any good you'll probably ruin caliper seals!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I have never successfully removed a broken bleeder. And I have tried many things pb blaster torch easy out etc. Usually if they break off your done.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: brake bleeder screw BROKE OFF?!?! (ChowdersGTI)*

The caliper is probably done.
Used calipers are dirt cheap. Usually cost less than a good quality easy-out tool goes for at a decent hardware store.
If the bleed valve is that rusty, then there is a good chance that the inside of the caliper is in the same condition, which would make it a junker, not usable, and not worth rebuilding.


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: brake bleeder screw BROKE OFF?!?! (germancarnut51)*

well the easy out broke too and we all know that easy outs cannot be drilled unless you got a diamond coated bit or a laser so thats that for the caliper i went to the junkyard got one of the same year jetta for 20 bucks bought a rebuild kit put it on flushed filled and bled the whole system good to go thanx for all the advice


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: brake bleeder screw BROKE OFF?!?! (ChowdersGTI)*

Just wondering...
Would it be worth it taking the bleader screws out earlier (before they rust etc) and maybe throwing a little anti-seize on them? I guess if the caliper is cheap enough that would be overkill, but on the Audi I am willing to bet it might be worth my while. I would assume getting any of the antiseize to "bleed back" into the caliper would be a bad thing, so I might have just answered my own question...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes that is a good idea if your down there. The little rubber boots go a long way preventing corrosion from the inside out too


----------

